# Weinmann Wheel Question



## kodyind (Mar 28, 2015)

I might be looking for 2 Weinmann 27" wheels for a paramount, just the wheels I have the hubs so what do they go for

thanks
jim


----------



## rhenning (Mar 28, 2015)

Watch E-Bay and see.  Like anything for a Paramount to much money.  I have seen a pair of Weimanns sell for more than I paid for my 1974 P10-9.  Unless you are really into getting everything correct I would just use a modern 27 inch aluminum rim with hook beads that looks right.  Sun makes some rims that are nearly identical and are reasonably priced.  Roger


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 28, 2015)

I left 27" on my Raleigh last year when a good 700c wheelset came up on Rivendell board.  I cold set my rear triangles from 120 to 126, so there's no going back.  
I have a great 27" wheelset that may interest you.  NOS Rigida 1320 rims, Campy Grand Sport hubs - I probably have $325 in it, including wheelbuilding cost.  While the hubs were purchased used (and reported to come from a Paramount), the wheelset has 20 miles on it.  (Had them built as duplicate spares 5 years ago, loaded up cross knobbies, and only used them a few times on gravel roads)
The hubs have oil ports for oiling the bearings with Phil Tenacious Oil.  I have a very high-mileage set just like it with Zeus Grand Sport hubs that was built in 1978, but I'm talking about the new Very Low Mileage set - contact me if you want to discuss.  To brag about the quality and durability of Rigida 1320 rims, my old Zeus/Rigida wheelset has well over 20,000 miles on it.  
I have a good shipping box.  Could remove or throw in the freewheel.  
Regards


----------



## kodyind (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks but I just need rims


----------

